# Marion County Fire Department Provided Use of Fire Protection Equipment Through ODNR



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The 1st Consolidated Fire Department of Marion County will receive two 30,000-watt three-phase generators through the ODNR Division of Forestry.More...

More...


----------

